# Chọn nệm phù hợp để bảo vệ cột sống và sức khỏe của bạn



## Nguyen Lynh (20/4/19)

Sức khỏe chính là tài sản quý giá nhất của mỗi người, vì thế việc chọn một loại nệm thích hợp sẽ giúp duy trì đường cong tự nhiên của cột sống thắt lưng, tránh chấn thương đốt sống, đĩa đệm và bảo vệ cơ thể luôn khỏe mạnh. Qua bài viết này Thegioinem.com sẽ cung cấp cho quý khách hàng những thông tin về cách Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Bảo Vệ Cột Sống Và Sức Khỏe Của Bạn mang đến một giấc ngủ sâu, khỏe mạnh.






Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Bảo Vệ Cột Sống Và Sức Khỏe Của Bạn | Thegioinem.com​
Một chiếc nệm tốt cho sức khỏe phải đảm bảo được khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống, giúp duy trì sự liên kết các đốt sống và đĩa đệm một cách tự nhiên và mang đến cảm giác thoải mái cho cơ thể ở mọi tư thế nằm. Người nằm thấy ngủ ngon và sâu giấc, cơ thể khoan khoái, nhẹ nhàng sau khi thức dậy. Sau đây là các lưu ý Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Bảo Vệ Cột Sống Và Sức Khỏe Của Bạn bạn có thể tham khảo:

*1. Độ đàn hồi, độ phẳng:*
Khi ngủ, cột sống là bộ phận chịu nhiều ảnh hưởng nhất từ nệm. Khi ngủ trên chiếc nệm quá mềm dễ khiến cột sống bạn bị cong vẹo, dây chằng và khớp cột sống chịu sức nặng quá tải, lâu ngày có thể gây đau cột sống, loãng xương ở người già, hoặc ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển khung xương ở trẻ em. Ngược lại, nếu sản phẩm quá cứng sẽ khiến giấc ngủ mất ngon vì đau lưng, mệt mỏi.
Do đó, khi chọn nệm, bạn nên chú ý đến độ đàn hồi để bảo vệ sức khỏe cột sống gia đình. Đệm có độ đàn hồi tốt là sản phẩm không quá cứng cũng không quá mềm, có thể thay đổi theo từng vận động của cơ thể, tạo sự thoải mái cho người nằm. Thông thường, các loại sản phẩm tốt sẽ có thời gian sử dụng và độ đàn hồi cao tới 10 năm. Điển hình như các sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên với thiết kế đặc thù có khả năng ôm sát mọi đường cong của cơ thể từ đầu đến chân. Riêng đối với người già và trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương thì nệm bông ép hay nệm lò xo là sẽ giúp cho hệ xương được nâng đỡ theo một đường thẳng, tránh tình trạng cong võng cột sống.

*2. Chất liệu thoáng khí và kháng khuẩn:*
- Bên cạnh việc chọn độ đàn hồi phù hợp với thể trạng của cơ thể thì chất liệu, độ thông thoáng nệm cũng đóng một vai trò không kém phần quan trọng. Bạn nên chọn loại nệm có chất liệu bền bỉ, kháng khuẩn tốt để đảm bảo sức khỏe tránh khỏi những căn bệnh ngoài da, mang lại sự mát mẻ, dễ chịu khi nằm. Hiện tại trên thị trường có các loại nệm như:

*+ Nệm cao su: *
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên là một sản phẩm vô cùng tuyệt vời, bởi nó được làm từ 100% mủ cao su tự nhiên không chứa các chất kích ứng độc hại nên sẽ an toàn cho sức khỏe, cùng với công nghệ khử mùi, kháng khuẩn, kháng nấm mốc tiên tiến sẽ không gây mùi khó chịu giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cho người sử dụng mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát với cấu tạo hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi và các rãnh thoát nhiệt trên bề mặt nệm giúp cho người nằm cảm thấy mát mẻ vào mùa hè và ấm áp vào mùa đông.






Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Bảo Vệ Cột Sống Và Sức Khỏe Của Bạn | Thegioinem.com​
*+ Nệm lò xo:*
Nệm lò xo cao cấp với kết cấu con lò xo túi giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, khớp với mọi góc cạnh của cơ thể giúp cho xương sống luôn thẳng trong lúc ngủ mang đến sự sảng khoái cao nhất, mang đến giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn. Các lớp màng lọc không khí & kháng khuẩn bên trong tấm nệm lò xo ngăn cách không gian trong & ngoài,  giúp loại bỏ nguồn gốc phát sinh nấm mốc & vi khuẩn gây bệnh. Mặt nệm được chằn hoa văn sắc xảo với vải nhập khẩu mang đến sự sang trọng và êm ái tuyệt hảo, thoáng mát khi sử dụng.






Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Bảo Vệ Cột Sống Và Sức Khỏe Của Bạn | Thegioinem.com​
*+ Nệm bông ép:*
Đây là loại nệm được sản xuất từ 100% nguyên liệu PE, được cấu tạo từ những tấm bông ép chồng lên nhau và có nhiều lỗ nhỏ thông khí, tạo độ đàn hồi cao và hạn chế tối đa sự xẹp lún trong quá trình sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, nệm bông ép sẽ bị ảnh hưởng bởi khí hậu thời tiết nên khi mùa hè oi bức chúng ta sẽ cảm thấy phần lưng bị hầm nóng.






Chọn Nệm Phù Hợp Để Bảo Vệ Cột Sống Và Sức Khỏe Của Bạn | Thegioinem.com​
*3. Thời gian bảo hành:*
Những chiếc nệm tốt đảm bảo chất lượng thường có thời gian bảo hành khá cao, với nệm cao su từ 10 năm trở lên, nệm lò xo từ 7-10 năm, nệm bông ép từ 5 năm trở lên. Hiện những thương hiệu nệm uy tín, được nhiều khách hàng đánh giáo cao như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Dunlopillo, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương.

Hy vọng bài viết trên của Thegioinem.com sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn đọc có thêm những thông tin bổ ích.

Thegioinem.com​


----------

